# Solved: 2 processes of IEXPLORE.EXE in my task manager



## xXbernisXx (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I have 2 processes of IEXPLORE.EXE in my task manager, and they wont go away when i try to end process on them. i ran SUPERAntiSpyware and cleaned what it found, also ran avast! Anti-Virus, it found nothing, i ran HIJACKTHIS. And well need a little help with it, i attached the log file. I also get IE popups when i dont even use IE. its annoying what do i do?

here i took a screen shot of my processes.
with procexp
precesses


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try closing Windows Live Messenger first, can you kill the IE's now ?


----------



## xXbernisXx (Feb 25, 2007)

that didnt work, now i have 3 iexplore.exe and something called ANTIGP~1.EXE


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download Findlop by Metallica.
http://metallica.geekstogo.com/findlop.zip

Unzip it to your desktop. 
Double click findlop.bat. 
A Notepad file will open. 
Copy the content of that file and paste it into your reply to this thread.


----------



## xXbernisXx (Feb 25, 2007)

problem solved.

to get rid of those 2 IEXPLORE.EXE
and the CiD pop ups i simply did:
1. Access your control panel by going to the Start menu;
2. Select Control Panel;
3. Choose ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS; and,
4. Select Messenger Plus! and Sponsor or CiD Help for removal.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

:up:


----------

